# Keeping the peace



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever had to make huge concessions for their partner? My girlfriend and I recently moved in together, she moved from her rented condo in the city to my house I own in the country. That was three weeks ago, today I spent the whole day moving most of my music room into the garage so we could make a "family room".


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there's an old say..."happy wife - happy life"...

you'll figure out the "rules" soon enough...kkjuw

rules:

1) the woman is always right...

2) when in doubt...refer to rule number 1...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GUInessTARS said:


> Has anyone ever had to make huge concessions for their partner? .


My wife would like me to turn my guitar amp down from 10 to 1 while practicing at home to back tracks. I turn it down to 9. For some reason it doesn't seem like a huge concession to her. Just no pleasing women.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

it's not *your *place any more. I sincerely hope you knew that going in.
you are going to have to earn back your man-cave.

best of luck :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On the other hand, how many guitars did you have when you got into the relationship?

And did she know how many going in?

Sure you have to be flexible and bend a bit, but there's a difference between having several guitars when you get married, or whatever-and if you ahad one or two & accumulate a bunch afterwards.

Basically I say, give me a music room, and a book room, and the rest of the house is yours to organize, decorate, etc. I don't watch a lot of TV, so even that's not a big deal.

I'm pretty casual about everything other than my gear and my books.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Time to turn the garage into a heated studio huh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Didn't you discuss that beforehand? 

In our house half of the basement is finished so I have a small music/electronics room and my husband has a small painting/rc car building room. Previously we just had one bigger room that we tried to share and he was always annoyed because my crap tends to spread out. Now both of our rooms are small but at least we each have our own spaces. 

You two are going to have a real challenge turning your house into a home for both of you. Since you lived there first there will be a tendancy to feel like she's a guest there instead of a partner and that won't work for long. Best of luck with finding the balance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It could be a blessing if you renovate that garage. What else has to happen in it? Is it attached or detached? Insulated? Heated? Is it bigger than the family room? Is an addition viable? Believe me, eventually you'll want more privacy for music anyway. The family room should still have a guitar hanging in it so you can play anytime...*that's* not much to ask/demand.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I love the fact that I get to practice in my garage. It is heated, but other than that it's a garage. I can play a little louder than I could if I was in the house and nobody (wife or kids) can easily bug me while I'm playing. Also, there's no phone out there, another plus.

On the subject of concessions, as long as there's give and take, the end result is far better for both of you.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Three weeks in? Looks like you will be thinning the herd by Xmas!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> Has anyone ever had to make huge concessions for their partner? My girlfriend and I recently moved in together, she moved from her rented condo in the city to my house I own in the country. That was three weeks ago, today I spent the whole day moving most of my music room into the garage so we could make a "family room".



kqoct 'in the country' means you have property? No 12billion 20 foot wide units to the left, and 12billionand1 units to the right


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Embrace the Man Cave. Love the Man Cave.

Living together a whole lot of give and occassionally she'll let you take.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

btw... let her get settled and comfortable before you start clawing back space.
I am sure that she's aware that she's converting your bachelor pad, and hopefully she's sensitive to that (be aware of when the first 'doily' makes an appearance 9kkhhd ). 

I have no idea what your house set-up is like, but make her aware that having a music space is an important sticking point for you. She could just see your gear as 'more stuff'.


my compromise was: I get my man cave downstairs, but the hockey gear stays in the garage. Also, I don't care what she does with the rest of the house.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> My wife would like me to turn my guitar amp down from 10 to 1 while practicing at home to back tracks. I turn it down to 9. For some reason it doesn't seem like a huge concession to her. Just no pleasing women.


Some of the recent ads for Carr amps seem to refer to that particular dynamic, and emphasize the "advantages" of being able to flick a switch and play a 1W amp.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

puckhead said:


> btw... let her get settled and comfortable before you start clawing back space.
> I am sure that she's aware that she's converting your bachelor pad, and hopefully she's sensitive to that (be aware of when the first 'doily' makes an appearance 9kkhhd ).
> 
> I have no idea what your house set-up is like, but make her aware that having a music space is an important sticking point for you. She could just see your gear as 'more stuff'.
> ...


Worse, the nylons off the shower rod and panties off the shower taps kqoct


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> my compromise was: I get my man cave downstairs, but the hockey gear stays in the garage. Also, I don't care what she does with the rest of the house.


Well, you have to make some compromises, but keep some priorities.
I'd assume the man cave includes the gear.

Mine isn't a "cave" as much as a small area still under organization, but it's there, and so's the space for my books. I've resisted many attempts to re-organize it that didn't work for me.

Maybe we need a bigger place.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> there's an old say..."happy wife - happy life"...
> 
> you'll figure out the "rules" soon enough...kkjuw
> 
> ...


What planet are you guys from?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Worse, the nylons off the shower rod and panties off the shower taps kqoct


Wow, along with the doily comment I"m thinking we must be back in the 60's!!! :smile:


----------

